# Looking for expats in Umbria?



## ashmc (Sep 20, 2009)

I've just moved to Umbria, and would love to make some other expat friends in the Assisi/Perugia area! Anyone around?


----------



## Liza Radley (Nov 19, 2008)

*Expats in Umbria*



ashmc said:


> I've just moved to Umbria, and would love to make some other expat friends in the Assisi/Perugia area! Anyone around?



I am an American and new to Umbria as well. Let's chat if you'd like.


----------



## ashmc (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza Radley said:


> I am an American and new to Umbria as well. Let's chat if you'd like.


Hi Liza. When did you move to Umbria and where abouts are you? Are you studying over here?


----------

